# manitoba hunting regs



## cdhunter (Feb 4, 2006)

I heard they're still at the printers. opening day deer for archery is August 30 th can't wait


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

I found somestuff online but it seems to be getting kind of late, or I am just really on the ball this year and ready to get goiing


----------



## cdhunter (Feb 4, 2006)

Reed said:


> I found somestuff online but it seems to be getting kind of late, or I am just really on the ball this year and ready to get goiing


I agree it's getting late there had been talk about changing some of the zones specifically 34a the bow only zone. The talk was to expand it south to the trans Canada time will tell


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

regs are up:darkbeer:


----------



## downsouth (Jun 23, 2008)

*Manitoba 2010 hunting guide*

here's the web page:

http://www.gov.mb.ca/conservation/wildlife/hunting/index.html


----------



## cdhunter (Feb 4, 2006)

opening day and still no printed regsukey:


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

not sure about height or heartland, but last I checked Joebrooks did not have any.( end of last week) but the loacal shell station had one :wink:


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

and now the down pour starts. maybe tomorrow will be the first day of the 2010 season


----------



## TeneX (Mar 24, 2003)

Heartland received our hunting regs yesterday. Talk about last minute... but at least they are here now.

Allan


----------

